# La Poste website is driving me nuts



## EuroTrash

Does anyone use La Poste website to buy stamps and stuff?
I've spent the last 10 minutes trying to figure out how to delete an item that I put in my panier and then decided I don't want (I thought it was one of those stamps you can download and print, but it turns out you have to pay for delivery, which costs more than the price of the stamp...). 
There simply is no "delete" option, that I can find..
Am I really going to be forced to buy this stamp before I can ever purchase anything else online from La Poste? Has anyone else ever had this issue? Help!


----------



## bhamham

Is there a 'quantity' field where you could put 0 (zero)?


----------



## EuroTrash

bhamham said:


> Is there a 'quantity' field where you could put 0 (zero)?


It gives the quantity as "1", with a + one side of it where you can indeed increase the quantity, and a - the other side which you would think would reduce the 1 to 0, but clicking the minus has no effect. And you can't change the 1 to 0 manually, it won't accept it. It's stoooopid (or perhaps I am).


----------



## Clic Clac

EuroTrash said:


> It gives the quantity as "1", with a + one side of it where you can indeed increase the quantity, and a - the other side


I've just had a try and on my Basket page there is the 'dustbin' logo to the right of the +

Clicking the bin brings up a box asking you to confirm 'supprimer' and the basket is 'vide'.


----------



## EuroTrash

Thanks Clics.
I could 99.9% swear there was no dustbin on my screen last night. But I have been known to miss the bleedin' obvious...


----------



## Clic Clac

EuroTrash said:


> Thanks Clics.
> I could 99.9% swear there was no dustbin on my screen last night. But I have been known to miss the bleedin' obvious...


Rough first day.?😉😀


----------

